
A Little Scheme Setup and Development on the Galaxy S9 Plus - pmoriarty
http://www.blogbyben.com/2018/04/a-little-scheme-setup-and-development.html
======
macdice
This is neat. Tiny Scheme is nice... anyone know if there is a maintained
fork/successor? Patches posted here go unanswered:
[https://sourceforge.net/p/tinyscheme/patches/](https://sourceforge.net/p/tinyscheme/patches/)

~~~
bitwize
Chibi Scheme is sort of a spiritual successor:

[https://github.com/ashinn/chibi-scheme](https://github.com/ashinn/chibi-
scheme)

------
zenlot
I have similar setup on Note 4, just running Racket in Termux. There's no
native package of Racket for Termux, but been able to compile Racket v7.0
without much problems.

------
Scarbutt
Does termux allows you create ssh tunnels?

on the other hand, if I have to carry an external keyboard, then a mini laptop
with linux seems more practical to me than this.

~~~
jacobwilliamroy
For a while now I've been fantasizing about sticking a blackberry q10 keyboard
onto a raspberry pi with an ethernet interface. I found a forum post from a
guy who managed to do it with an arduino.

~~~
calgoo
I wish we could get something like the Nokia 9000 communicator with a full
keyboard.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_9000_Communicator](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_9000_Communicator)

------
stewbrew
Is there anything specific to the S9+? Termux runs everywhere.

